# BBC programe on another Brit arrested for debt



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

BBC televised another program today called - Dubai Dreams Dashed that featured interesting interviews with Emiratie businmen and co featured another Brit caught up in business collapse arrested for unresolved debt. 
His passport was confiscated, then following his arrest his family either return to UK or try to stay on with no income.


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

Yeah, the bankruptcy law they keep talking about is long overdue.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

"If you haven't got any logic, then there is no reasoning at all"


----------



## HamishUK (Oct 20, 2009)

Flatmate knows the bloke in the above video, it's mostly BS, he doesn't sleep rough, he put too many holidays on credit card, had a few problems with the bank and has lost his passport but he's nowhere near as blameless as he makes out. Sold his story for £15k. Another money grabber selling out.


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

HamishUK said:


> Flatmate knows the bloke in the above video, it's mostly BS, he doesn't sleep rough, he put too many holidays on credit card, had a few problems with the bank and has lost his passport but he's nowhere near as blameless as he makes out. Sold his story for £15k. Another money grabber selling out.


Interesting.

The British embassy can issue a new passport, even a temporary one, that he could use to leave the country.

When I read these stories it always seems odd that they have no friends to stay with (as is claimed).
-


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> Interesting.
> 
> The British embassy can issue a new passport, even a temporary one, that he could use to leave the country.
> -


Nope they can't, or rather won't.

The Embassy are frankly useless, (although it is good to know them), they're here to increase UK -UAE business, they're NOT here to help Joe(Anna) Bloggs out. And they won't give you a replacement passport UNLESS you have a police report that states it's been stolen - which you can't get if it's been taken from you as a bail surety.

Obviously if you're trying to skip the country cos you have a case registered against you and have put your passport in as bail, why would they?


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Nope they can't, or rather won't.
> 
> The Embassy are frankly useless, (although it is good to know them), they're here to increase UK -UAE business, they're NOT here to help Joe(Anna) Bloggs out. And they won't give you a replacement passport UNLESS you have a police report that states it's been stolen - which you can't get if it's been taken from you as a bail surety.
> 
> Obviously if you're trying to skip the country cos you have a case registered against you and have put your passport in as bail, why would they?


They can - if they want to. I promise.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Elphaba said:


> They can - if they want to. I promise.


(frantically looking for the wink smiley...)


----------



## jimbean (May 4, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Nope they can't, or rather won't.
> 
> The Embassy are frankly useless, (although it is good to know them), they're here to increase UK -UAE business, they're NOT here to help Joe(Anna) Bloggs out. And they won't give you a replacement passport UNLESS you have a police report that states it's been stolen - which you can't get if it's been taken from you as a bail surety.
> 
> Obviously if you're trying to skip the country cos you have a case registered against you and have put your passport in as bail, why would they?


Even if you manage to get a replacement passport I can imagine immigration at the airport would ask some difficult questions about why there is no entry stamp or visa in your brand new passport....


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

jimbean said:


> Even if you manage to get a replacement passport I can imagine immigration at the airport would ask some difficult questions about why there is no entry stamp or visa in your brand new passport....


Who says you have to leave via an airport?????


----------



## eastern star (May 18, 2010)

He looks very clean for living rough ,his clothes and him for 4 mths. When was this film a few months back. And if he has No money how can he call his wife.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Anyone seen this?

Epoch Times - Homeless in Dubai: How a Successful British Businessman Lost Everything in Dubai



> Thousands of cases go by unreported, as the emirate suffers its deepest downturn in its history.


And this, which is even more worrying....

http://www.scribd.com/doc/16521753/...mbers-Face-19-Billion-Lawsuit#source:facebook


----------



## wandabug (Apr 22, 2010)

Andy Capp said:


> Anyone seen this?
> 
> Epoch Times - Homeless in Dubai: How a Successful British Businessman Lost Everything in Dubai
> 
> ...


And your point is....????


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Why would that guy come back here, when he was in financial turmoil, as he had to know as being here, one has to know the consequences? :confused2: It is his own stupidity. 

Anyone has to know to keep that last amount to buy plane tickets out of here at the moment notice if need be. I would think that is common knowledge given to any new expat who moves here.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Why would that guy come back here, when he was in financial turmoil, as he had to know as being here, one has to know the consequences? :confused2: It is his own stupidity.
> 
> Anyone has to know to keep that last amount to buy plane tickets out of here at the moment notice if need be. I would think that is common knowledge given to any new expat who moves here.


Wake up and live in the real world Jynxy, not everyone has, or can raise the $$$ for a flight out.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy.. your splitting hairs with me. 

Before utopia is collapsing. 

And that guy came back.............. No one twisted his arm.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy.. your splitting hairs with me.
> 
> Before utopia is collapsing.
> 
> And that guy came back.............. No one twisted his arm.


He was paid some £15,000 for his story, he's still out on the piss all the time, come on Jynxy, wake up and smell the roses...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Andy Andy Andy... 

Night.


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Andy Andy Andy...
> 
> Night.


This ain't Kansas....


----------



## vona62 (Oct 4, 2009)

Andy Capp said:


> Who says you have to leave via an airport?????


Very true and leaving any country by many means is easy, easier than most think, it's the arrival end thats tricky, but if the departee hasn't committed a proven crime (UAE exception) most countries will accept the arrival if only temp. :clap2:


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Wake up and live in the real world Jynxy, not everyone has, or can raise the $$$ for a flight out.


I know what you are getting at here, but this chap was going on an expensive holiday, despite being in debt. On the sort of income he was earning, he certainly _should_ have had a contingency fund.
-


----------



## Alex383 (Aug 16, 2010)

*British Man in Dubai Flees Country!*

Nicholas Warner, the British man living rough on the streets of Dubai, is travelling back to the UK.

With help from locals and an expat sponsor, he obtained the release of his passport from the authorities.

(From BBC Website)


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Also you would think that if his mate would lend him the money to pay off his debt, he would let him kip on a sofa!!! 

Also how do you get wireless on a bench?


----------



## Seabee (Jul 15, 2010)

_"...British man living rough on the streets of Dubai..." _Yeah, right


----------

